#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Фотографии "Далай Лама во Фрайбурге"

## TAndra

http://aspasia-roma.livejournal.com/ 

Отобрала и прокомментировала несколько фотографий, связанных со строительством Ступы и посещением нашего Центра Далай Ламой. 
Там же несколько моих заметок о событии.



http://www.tibet-kailash-haus.de/

Здесь вся информация о посещении.  Тексты на немецком.

----------


## Дзмитрий

> http://aspasia-roma.livejournal.com/2705.html
> 
> Отобрала и прокомментировала несколько фотографий, связанных со строительством Ступы и посещением нашего Центра Далай Ламой.



Привет! А нет ли у Вас фотографий из Гамбурга или Хессенпарка? Спасибо.

----------


## TAndra

Хорошо! Посмотрим. Может, что-нибудь получится.

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Хорошо! Посмотрим. Может, что-нибудь получится.


Спасибо! Русско-немецкие буддисты обьединятесь :Smilie:

----------


## Юрий К.

Что такое гомпа?

----------


## TAndra

Гомпа.
Зал для медитации.

----------


## TAndra

Добавились фотографии. Расположила их в логическом порядке. Подправила комментарии.

Новые фотографии можно увидеть также в тексте заметок, которые решилась запостить.
К визиту Его Святейшества относятся эссэ со словами "Далай Лама..." , а также рассказ
"Будни Тибетского Дома во Фрайбурге".

Строго не судите. Отнеситесь к юмором.

http://aspasia-roma.livejournal.com/

Метта

----------


## TAndra

> Привет! А нет ли у Вас фотографий из Гамбурга или Хессенпарка? Спасибо.


http://www.hamburg.de/bildgalerie.do...90&cid=6540937

----------


## TAndra

http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/rhe...kel_id=2977232
http://www.rheinmainmarkt.de/im_blic...tt_news%5D=605
http://www.maz-redaktion.de/index.ph...-Hessen/305/0/
http://www.netzeitung.de/ausland/750858.html

----------


## Дзмитрий

> http://www.wiesbadener-kurier.de/rhe...kel_id=2977232
> http://www.rheinmainmarkt.de/im_blic...tt_news%5D=605
> http://www.maz-redaktion.de/index.ph...-Hessen/305/0/
> http://www.netzeitung.de/ausland/750858.html


Спасибо большое!  Я имел ввиду может быть есть "любительские фотографии". Может кто-то из Вашего центра ездил на учения. Я вот ничего не фотографировал лично, меня фотографирование както отвлекает от самого дела. А вот посмотреть вспомнить как было конечно хочется, а на фотках от очевидцев есчо лучше :Smilie:  И тем не менее есчо раз спасибо.

----------

